# Had to share



## kaeco510 (Sep 28, 2012)

Sadie graduated from puppy pre k last night! (Lucky for her, there was a no-fail policy lol) 

 such a proud mama









Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Great job  .


----------



## WeeGrace (Oct 22, 2012)

Well done sadie!!!


----------



## Leila'sMommy (Oct 20, 2012)

Congratulations, Sadie!!


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

Congratulations to the Graduate!


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

Congratulations, very cool!


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

Great job, little Sadie!!!!!


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

Way to go Sadie!!!!


----------



## kaeco510 (Sep 28, 2012)

Sadie says thank you to everyone!  


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

:chili::chili::chili: good job, Sadie!!!!!


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

Congratulations Sadie....job well done. I think your Mommy is very proud of you.. :aktion033:


----------



## simplymars9 (Nov 27, 2012)

Congrats Sadie!!


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Yay Sadie!


----------



## Lynzodolly (Sep 15, 2012)

Yay sadie good girl well done to mummy for having such a great baby !!!  xx


----------



## Isabella's Mommy (Nov 20, 2012)

Awesome, Sadie. I am sure she did her very best and will be more than ready to take further steps. I am busy trying to get Isabella to look at me on que.


----------

